# Verziehen des Lenkers



## Zeitzeuge (12. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,

hab da ein kleines technik problem und weiß nicht 
wie ich es lösen kann.

Wenn ich mit meinem bike auf eine rampe zu fahre ist noch alles ok, 
sobald der absprung kommt bzw. die rampe zu ende ist, 
zieh ich den lenker leicht nach links... (egal ob aktiv oder passiv gesprungen wird) .
mit steigender belastung verschlimmert sich das ganze 
was sich natürlich negativ auf die landung ausübt.

meine frage wäre nun woran liegts 
falsche körper grund position, falsche fußstellung,
zu verkrampft ?
Fakt ist, wenn ich weiter springen will (mehr airtime) zieh ich am lenker,
auch mal etwas fester.

evtl. kann ich ja durch leichtes versetzen des lenkers diesem verziehn 
entgegen wirken also nen cm mehr nach links oder rechts aus der mitte.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen, würd mich freun.


----------



## Marc B (12. August 2012)

Hm, ich tippe auf "zu verkrampft", dieses Phänomen gibt es beim Jumpen häufig. Am besten du trainierst das Springen mit Rampen intensiv, bis du noch mehr Gefühl und Lockerheit für die Absprung- und Flugphase bekommst! Dann löst sich das Problem wahrscheinlich von selber.

Viel Spaß weiterhin!
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eduard_Haarig (13. August 2012)

Vielleicht auch mal darauf achten ob Du beim Absprung beide Arme gleich weit gestreckt hast. 
Eventuell ziehst Du mit Deinem "starken Arm" fester und streckst den anderen Arm nicht gleich weit, dadurch kommt der Lenker schief sobald das Vorderrad den Boden verlässt. 

Gruß Ede


----------



## pedax (14. August 2012)

Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> Eventuell ziehst Du mit Deinem "starken Arm" fester und streckst den anderen Arm nicht gleich weit, dadurch kommt der Lenker schief sobald das Vorderrad den Boden verlässt.



Jeder Mensch hat eine stärkere Hand und zieht deshalb bei maximaler Belastung nicht gleichmaßig - vielleicht einfach mal zu versuchen nur mit 80% der Kraft zu ziehen anstatt voll anzureissen und dadurch etwas mehr gefühl für die eigene Kraft zu bekommen.


----------



## Zeitzeuge (14. August 2012)

Danke für die antworten,
geplant ist in der nächsten woche, verstärkt daran zu arbeiten.(Bikepark)

werd es ein bisschen lockerer angehn lassen und die tipps versuchen umzusetzen, mal sehn ob es klappt.


----------



## osbow (17. August 2012)

Habe das gleiche Problem. Ich muss mich auch immer drauf konzentrieren dass ich nicht zu stark mit der linken Hand ziehe.


----------



## tmf_superhero (17. August 2012)

Sowas kenne ich nur zu gut. Ich habe bei mir ein 2m uebungsdouble (im wald natuerlich).
An dem trainiere ich momentan am meisten. So mancher Sprung endet auch sehr verkrampft.
Manch anderer Sprung geht dann wieder butterweich.
Einfach locker draufzurollen, Geschwindigkeit checken und rueber. Vieles ist auch Kopfsache.


----------



## Guru (20. August 2012)

Frage zurück: Hast du das beim Bunnyhop oder beim Wheelie/Manual genauso? Ich hab den Lenker auch immer gleich verzogen und hab es dadurch reduziert, dass ich einfach so lange obige "Tricks" geübt habe, bis die ohne verziehen funktioniert haben. Ist auch nicht ganz so gefährlich zu üben wie Sprünge. Vielleicht hilfts ja


----------



## TheMunifex (23. August 2012)

Achte bewusst darauf, deine Ellenbogen "auszufahren". Wenn ein Arm tiefer hängt als der andere beim Sprung ist meine Erfahrung, drifte ich in diese Richtung.


----------



## Zeitzeuge (27. August 2012)

Auf den tipp mit den ellenbogen werd ich mal achten.

Beim Bunnyhop hab ich das problem nicht.

Einen wheely bzw. manual 
kann ich leider nicht, über eine distanz wo das auffalen würde.

Das problem tritt meistens nur auf wenns halt mit einer steileren 
anfahrt in verbindung steht. (weiß net genau wie das heißt, double oder table mäßig )

wenn ich berg runter springe hab ich keine probleme,
also bei abfahrten.


----------



## xpippenx (7. September 2012)

ich hätt vielleicht noch nen kleinen tipp. grade anfänger sollten beim springen nich am lenker ziehen. am besten am table üben und dann nur mit geschwindigkeit arbeiten. wichtig is auch das du dich beim absprung steckst (damit du den aufprall schön abfedern kannst und in der luft notfalls noch bewegungsreserven hast). wenn du beim absprung die arme anziehst und zudem noch zu langsam bist, ist die chance das du den lenker verreisst doch ziemlich hoch. 
mein tipp ist also, table suchen und dich langsam an deine geschwindigkeit rantasten bis du genug airtime hast. wichtig is wirklich das die arme und beine beim absprung gestreckt sind. springen solltest du aber prinzipiell nur wenn du dich sicher auf dem bike fühlst, ansonsten bist du nur unnötig verkrampft, und das is das letzte was man beim springen braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pyroGhost (7. September 2012)

Ich hatte, nachdem ich meinen 740er Lenker gegen einen 785er getauscht habe, massive Probleme mitm Springen gehabt. Nur schräg gezogen, beschissene Position in der Luft etc. Nachdem ich den auf 765 gekürzt habe, waren all die Probleme weg. 
Vllt. liegts ja daran, dass Du auch einen zu breiten Lenker hast...


pyro


----------



## Zeitzeuge (7. September 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=143544@xpippenx : ja genau die erfahrung hab ich mitlerweile auch gemacht 
                 nicht ziehn sondern ehr strecken und entspannt bleiben 
                 dann klappts auch, zumindest bei mir.

@pyroGhost : das mit der lenkerbreite hatte ich am anfang auch überlegt, 
                   da ich erst vor kurzen auf einen breiteren umgestiegen bin. 
                   es ist auch jedes mal aufs neue eine umstellung vom
                   schmaleren xc lenker auf den "breiten" vom dirtbike
                   da fahr ich mich dann meißt erst mal warm 
                   bis das gefühl wieder stimmt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=143544


----------

